# Subwoofer With 4 Speaker Wire Terminal



## happy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi guys, so I have a subwoofer that has 4 terminals and doesn't have the regular 1 subwoofer input (the coax input).  So my question, is how do I connect this subwoofer?  Why are there 4 terminals?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2012)

It isn't labeled?

What's the manufacturer and model number?


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 10, 2012)

Dual voice coils, how to connect... Google that  I'm out n' about so not much help


----------



## happy (Sep 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It isn't labeled?
> 
> What's the manufacturer and model number?



Didn't get to look at closely, will do it tonight.



m1dg3t said:


> Dual voice coils, how to connect... Google that  I'm out n' about so not much help



I googled that, but didn't find find out how to actually connect the 4 terminals.   Are you sure that is what it's called?


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 10, 2012)

Those 4 connectors are likely just speaker wire terminals. 2 are in, and 2 are out. The sub has a built in filter that either has a knob to control it or is fixed. So, you just connect by chopping one of your existing speaker wires in half.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have an AIWA subwoofer that is like this. Basically the speakers run through it, as said above, 2 in 2 out.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh snap! I thought we were talking car audio & a bare subwoofer 

m1dg3t < < 

Sounds like you have to connect via "high pass", basicaly you run your main L/R out to the inputs on the sub and then if you need those channels still (for a regular speaker) connect from the output on the sub to the speaker/s...

 Hope this helps? Still out n' about, perhaps one of our resident audio guru's can comment/confirm/deny 

Maybe post a pic or some info with what you are actually working with/on, it would'nt hurt...

Service in the tube aint to good lol Previous 2 posts are correct I believe


----------



## happy (Sep 11, 2012)

I finally got the model for the subwoofer.  It is from this HT set: Purtone PHD-710.  I will just be using the subwoofer as the satellites are total crap.  The subwoofer is also crap, but it will be better than a bookshelf.


----------



## jgunning (Sep 11, 2012)

http://forums.audioholics.com/forum...60683-p-rtone-7-1-speaker-system-trouble.html

Have a look at that happy.I saw a few things flicking through it that may help you =)


----------



## happy (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw that but didn't read it thoroughly. Looks like that subwoofer is useless.  Oh well.  Thanks though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 11, 2012)

just because it's passive doesn't mean it can't be hooked up.


----------

